
Social Login Setups - usaar
https://cloudrail.com/social-login-setups-good-bad-ugly/
======
sofaofthedamned
I found a comically bad example today with an employment agency website. They
give you the option of uploading your CV from Google Drive, by granting them
access to EVERYTHING on your drive. No SSL either:

[https://twitter.com/ServerAngels/status/793390333723893760](https://twitter.com/ServerAngels/status/793390333723893760)

~~~
Raphmedia
That sure is a good way to thoroughly screen a candidate...

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Yup. I noped the fuck out of that one ASAP.

------
overcast
Has anyone done recent engagement statistics on social authentication? Is it
still a huge deal to offer it, or are people becoming increasingly wary of
places like Facebook, and opting for local auth?

------
stevebmark
You can use Adblock to remove the invasive next/previous article arrows, and
you can use your favorite inspector to set the .theme-page-wrapper max-width
to 600px. Now it's almost like a page designed for a human to read!

------
dswiese
We use social auth only for our platform, and when Facebook is offered, we see
far higher conversion rates and usage of Facebook over all other options.

